# CENTC Prep Resources?



## cgallimore (Jan 18, 2010)

I am looking to prepare for the CENTC exam.  Any CENTC's out there - are there any good study resources in addition to the AAPC practicum that would be beneficial to me in preparing for the exam? Also if any of you utilized the AAPC practicum, is it all online or is there any hardcopy information included?  Thanks in advance for any suggestions!!


----------



## Dancing Coder (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Cindy,
I see you have CENTC after your name, congratulations! Did you find any good resourses for the exam.  I work for ENT but he only does T&A and sinus surgery, can you give me  any suggestions. I did not pass the 1st time and the AAPC practium is not enough.
Thanks


----------



## cgallimore (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks!  Unfortunately I was not able to find other good reliable resources. I just did the AAPC practicum and made lot of notes in my specialty coding companion. Then I bacially read my coding companion from cover to cover to familiarize myself with the areas that my provider either didn't do or rarely did.  Good Luck!!


----------

